# Sticky  Lets see some pictures of the animals that put a smile on your faces!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Was just thinking how cool it would be to see photos of everyones best friends or family members (DOGS CATS HORSES OR WHATEVER). Show off your kids!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is my little boy Billy whom was born in our bedroom, He's my right hand man, goes with me everywhere. Every hardware store knows and welcomes him to their establishment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's Cricket. She's Billy's sister. A real lover.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

"My" dog is Dakota. Just a complete mutt. Pit, probably lab, maybe Mountain dog of some sort.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well....It looks as though Dakota is a Ball dog! Is that his play mate in the backgound?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All you tractor folks out there, with farms and all, and no pets?:dazed:


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres our three, two have passed away, but Buster is still with us. Snow

Rob


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Picture 107.jpg (453.7 KB)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats Rocky looking to eat the dog next door which is a whole other story, and Bert coming toward me taking the picture. Rocky is a Doberman Pinscher/Rottweiler mix, and Bert is a Bernese Mt dog/ Rottweiler mix both are rescued from our local shelter we have had both from 6 weeks old.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's great to hear folks helping save these guys. I guess they are being hit extra hard down in the gulf area, as folks loose their jobs due to the oil spill, and can't afford to keep their animals.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here they are playing in the snow, every pet we have or had came from the shelter.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

How about some pictures of your "Best Buds", whatever variety!

Here's mine; "Chief", our 3rd Dal., 5-1/2 years old (I spent 29 years on the local Fire Dept.). He intends to go everywhere I do!  ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What an awesome thread! Everyone here already knows our kids, but I'll anxiously await all our other 4 legged friends! Chief by the way, looks like a real hands down , in your lap, lick you in the face, LOVER!


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

My dals..
Kobee who's about 8-9 on the left(black) and Laia on the right(brown) whos about7-8










And my baby girl Annabelle who is 3.









Kobee after accident...










Savannah...









We rescued them all from shelters and love then all. Our first Dal Jewel had to be put down about 4 years ago due to failed kidneys. We rescued Kobee with his sister Savannah but lost her after 3 months due to heartworms.We had another incident with Kobee as he got out of the house and was hit by a truck. We spent over $6000 on him to save him as he was still young and in decent shape. He is my bionic buddy.He had both sides of his jaw broken then wired together,a replacement elbow as well as a metal plate in his lower leg. He was a tough guy and pulled through to give us his undying love


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking dog. Nice pictures. I heard somewhere that Dalmations are not very friendly around small children/kids. Since you have owned several of them, is there any truth to that? I grew up with German Shepherds and Beagles. And I truly believe that a dog's actions are only a reflection of its owner's training, and behaviors. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Of all the ones we personally have had in our home,they actually do very well. Annabelle is afraid of my 16 month old grandson and runs away. Kobee and Laia are not bothered by kids,but I know several people who have had Dals and they weren't to be trusted around kids.I agree that it's alot about how they are brought up.We brought a temporary Dal into our home and transported her to the owner and picked up our brown Laia.When she was on the leash,she was good,but when we let her around Kobee,she attacked.On her defenseshe was brutalized by the previous owner,actually no fault of hers. They tend to be high strung,love to run and be outside and require more attention than other breeds. After Kobee was hit, I got the $4000 and fenced in the whole yard.Now they have plenty of area to be safe in..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I Linked Greenspots thread in with this one I started about 4 or 5 months ago, because it housed so many of our members best friends. Hope you all enjoy it and thank you Grnspt for reviving this great and meaningful thread that's always sure to keep everyone smiling


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Nasty GS
Your name dosen't fit.My wife and I have spent alot of time and money on dump-rescue dogs-heart ache was the worst. I can't take the heart ache anymore. We only pick pups of our chosing as of 2 years ago. It still tears us up all he mistreated animals, but we tried to save them all that came our way. Most were bent in the wild way. Sad. Been there done that. Just don't have enough heart left. But we will never dump a animal on the road.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

*Our Watch Dog Shep*

He's smiling because we brought home a very "friendly" female the night before


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

I suppose dogs are 'Man's best friend' but we need cats too. Here is a few pics of some of our cats, we have just one 'house' cat the rest are quite happy outdoors.


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my good ole reliable German Shepherd. Would not hurt a fly.LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BlindRef said:


> Here is my good ole reliable German Shepherd. Would not hurt a fly.LOL


Making full use of the faciliies I see! Just a quick note to acknowledge that this thread has been added as a sticky, for being seen by our newest members! Come on new members and show us your best friends!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Old English Sheepdog*

My favourite dog breed due to its nature. this was the third one that we had owned and unfortunately she only had a short life, they become family members so quickly and it hurt so bad when you lose them.
we haven't had time to devote to a pet since losing Abbie

She loved being in the garden with my wife, and would do some of it herself when she wasn't watched.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

farmertim said:


> My favourite dog breed due to its nature. this was the third one that we had owned and unfortunately she only had a short life, they become family members so quickly and it hurt so bad when you lose them.
> we haven't had time to devote to a pet since losing Abbie
> 
> She loved being in the garden with my wife, and would do some of it herself when she wasn't watched.


Poor Abbie gained a sensitivity to something and her lungs filled with fluid, we don't know what it was and she was put onto steroids, after she was weaned off them she started to cough again, the first photo above was the morning I took her to the vet to have her put down.
I don't mind saying that I cried that morning as I held her.

I have another photo of her somewhere in full coat which looks magnificent just like a show dog!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is Abbie with a full coat.
we will get another Old English Sheepdog again soon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tim, I wept when I read your first post in this thread. It really tears a person up, that stuff. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, she was, as most of that breed are one of the best babysitters, they were bred to blend in with the flock and herd them away from danger, and it is amazing how they do that with children.
Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Poor Abbie gained a sensitivity to something and her lungs filled with fluid, we don't know what it was and she was put onto steroids, after she was weaned off them she started to cough again, the first photo above was the morning I took her to the vet to have her put down.
> I don't mind saying that I cried that morning as I held her.
> 
> I have another photo of her somewhere in full coat which looks magnificent just like a show dog!



I know how you feel i bawled like a baby for weeks after our little beagle mix had to be put down. I had to take her to the vet, and see it through, and as you know it is not easy at all. We had her for 9 years, and she got the type of cancer that grows into the tissue of their muzzle, and bone. I spoke with the vet, and the only thing they could do is remove her upper portion of her muzzle, and i was not going to do that. I would never let any dog live that way because it would be selfish to think of me missing her, and putting her through that rather than her not hurting anymore. You have to remember they are always in our hearts, and minds waiting at the rainbow bridge..


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

These two can bring a smile to my face no matter how bad my day is.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Evanedward said:


> These two can bring a smile to my face no matter how bad my day is.



Unconditional Love thats what makes pets so great...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Goats can be real buds!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Goats can be real buds!



And smart too!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We've had quite a few new members join up lately and I know I sure enjoy seeing all the pets. Anyone else have a "buddy"?


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

My mut







[/IMG]


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> We've had quite a few new members join up lately and I know I sure enjoy seeing all the pets. Anyone else have a "buddy"?


Here's Kiki, the mouser from HELL!
She's usually stand-offish, but when I pull my boots on, she has to rub all over them to make sure all the other cats KNOW that I am 'owned'.
When I kick off a fire in the man-cave, she is right there to suck up every BTU!
She has been a fixture around here for over 10 years.
Here is a pic of her and Louie fighting over a mouse. Sorry about the poor quality, but it has been hanging in my shop for almost 9 years. I just took a pic of a faded pic.
I don't think the date and time was right on the camera. It was at least a year before it shows.

Louie is 'checking out' now. He has a degenerative bone desease that has taken his lower jaw. He's been a fun companion, but he's had a lot of bad days lately.
He's not able to jump up the 10" step from the yard to the back porch some days.
His attitude is bad most days, but as long as he wants to play fetch and can eat, I'll put off what 'comes next' for him.
2 years ago, I had the vet rebuild his lower jaw, last year the repair failed.
He's my 'bud'! I'm watching for signs that he's not 'enjoying life' anymore before I do anything drastic.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Louie in his new bed with the 'toys' he has had most of his life.

HE put those toys there! That teething ring, he stole from a girl that is 9 months older that him.

He's having a lot more trouble walking these days. I started giving him baby asperin to try to help.

The aspirin helps a lot! Baby aspirn.
This dog has been on 'borrowed time' for over a year now.

I love the little guy, but find myself wishing that he would die in his sleep, so I don't have to put him down.
He has more 'bad' days than good. He has enough 'good' days that I keep putting it off.
Does that make me a bad 'steward'?
He still 'fetches' his toy. He used to wear your arm out. Now, after 2 or 3 pitches, he puts the toy to bed and lays down next to it

Has anyone else asked a pet to DIE?? I know that he's not having as much 'fun' as he used to have.


Mixed emotions......


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

My friends...


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Louie in his new bed with the 'toys' he has had most of his life.
> 
> HE put those toys there! That teething ring, he stole from a girl that is 9 months older that him.
> 
> ...


 Lou had his lower jaw rebuilt over 2 years ago. All new stainless steel where bone used to be. Last year, the repair failed. There is nothing left to do but cut his food up small. There is no bone left to hook more stainless steel to.

I just have to keep that bi-polar guy as happy as possible.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Finally We are getting a new Old English Sheepdog, "Winnie" will be with us in about three weeks, she is being sent down to us from Moree in northern New South Wales (Australia) and she will be flying with her brother who has been bought by a family less than 5 miles away which is going to make the trip away from their Mum a little easier.
here is a picture of her after she just pulled down the curtains with her brother...:lmao:


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

Our current crew: Gracie Lou (4 y.o. St. Bernard) our newest acquisition. Scoobie (13 y.o. St.BernardXGermanShepard). And Samantha (10 y.o. RIP 2.2011 cancer).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. So sorry to hear about Samantha. You never get over these sort of friends I tell you. I'll bet those Saints really let the spit fly when they shake! We've got dried spit all over the walls and tv screen, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

For the "droolers" and flying gobbers I wear a very old, very ratty turkish bathrobe. I am thinking about getting a couple of more robes for the wife and guests.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jbrumberg said:


> For the "droolers" and flying gobbers I wear a very old, very ratty turkish bathrobe. I am thinking about getting a couple of more robes for the wife and guests.


You can buy in bulk, those disposable plastic aprons that can be rinsed off with a garden hose!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> Finally We are getting a new Old English Sheepdog, "Winnie" will be with us in about three weeks, she is being sent down to us from Moree in northern New South Wales (Australia) and she will be flying with her brother who has been bought by a family less than 5 miles away which is going to make the trip away from their Mum a little easier.
> here is a picture of her after she just pulled down the curtains with her brother...:lmao:


Oh boy!! you've got some high energy and mischief coming your way! This ought to be funny!


----------



## feddeinter3 (Feb 21, 2012)

A funny cow bertha12


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Oh boy!! you've got some high energy and mischief coming your way! This ought to be funny!


I am really looking forward to it.:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

This is Amber and Brittney,they are sisters from tyhe same litter,unfortunatley we lost Amber two years ago to pancreatic cancer,we were all heartbroken for months,Brittney still misses her sister,she is ten now. My wife and I will retire soon and we plan to travel,so no more pets until we get ready to stay put.I don't know how many more heartaches I can take anyway.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rusty said:


> This is Amber and Brittney,they are sisters from tyhe same litter,unfortunatley we lost Amber two years ago to pancreatic cancer,we were all heartbroken for months,Brittney still misses her sister,she is ten now. My wife and I will retire soon and we plan to travel,so no more pets until we get ready to stay put.I don't know how many more heartaches I can take anyway.


Rusty, I feel your pain. We lost both our Goldens years ago. Chester was 105 pounds and was such a lover. Which one was Amber?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's my sweetheart!
Xeta


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Our new Old English Sheepdog Pup-Winnie loves the farm life, but the grooming afterwards is hell.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*My little girl*

This is "Baby Girl".We rescued her when she was 8wks old. She's playing with a toy from McDonalds(she thinks she's people).She only goes out on a leash.

View attachment 13146


View attachment 13147


View attachment 13148


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is my two rescues, a retired racing Greyhound and a Whippet. Best buddies!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, here's my crew! The "shepard" and the "border collie" are actually brother and sister from the same litter! The other with the white speckled body and the black and tan head is an english setter.... she keeps the two Young'uns in line.







Check out the old back deck. Wild what a little frost will do to your support posts.


----------



## JDGuy630 (May 12, 2012)

One 9-year-old Border collie. He can be a bit of a mutt at times and does the wierdest things but is a very good friend and wild guard dog.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 4 year old Malamute mix named "Chilly Willy". He's blind in his left eye, but can see a shrew at 100ft. He's fast, but not very smart. He loves our 5 year old son.

Before him was my beloved puppy Bear. He lived with us for 8 years before a tumor on his pancreas took him from us in '08. I mourn him to this day! He was smart, gentle, strong, and also loved our son. God I miss him!


----------



## 99C5FRC (Jun 9, 2012)

*my dogs...*

Beans & Coco


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I would like to see a picture of that Chili-wowwow I have never seen that breed of dog..


I can't spell mexican! I improvise! Anyway, she's lazy. Here she is 'at work' guarding the fort..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ike and Noir 'chillin'. Ike is actually a girl. She's Noir's mom. That be her with her feet in the air.

When they are standing. the fastest way to figure out who is who is the tail. Ike's tail curls and Noir's is straight.


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

*German Shepard Boarder Collie Mix*


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We've lots of dogs on the farms, all earning their keep one way or another:- 

- Blue Cattle dogs & Kelpie/Dingo X's reknowned for their skills, agility & courage for working the cattle & sheep, some paddock dogs for rounding up & a few far more skilled who can work the yards/loading as well ( all good working dogs, each worth at least 3 farmhands)
- 4 trained security/guard dogs which are X Rhodesian Ridgeback/Rottweillers; around the house they'll stop &/or hold anyone on command & though trained to let anyone in, they won't allow you to exit......& when they're out in the trucks nothing but the driver is getting in the cab without a fight (gentlle giants which the family love but good to have watching your back & great backup in those "threatening" situations which occur from time to time)
- 4 xWeimaraners & 2 Hungarian Visla's for hunting/tracking (they're also pretty good guard dogs, but otherwise hopeless as working farm dogs), they'll track a scent for miles & retreive game, & are not in the least gun shy.

And then there's our house dog below, she's 3/4 Kelpie & 1/4 Alpine Dingo (Australian wild native Dog) & at 3yrs old runs the place & is the head of our "pack". Comes with me around everywhere (be it house, sheds, hunting, paddock, yards, car, tractors, trucks ..etc), though sleeps in the house is as tough as nails, and given the opportunity will work anything all day almost without a break (including cattle, sheep, chook,sants, flys, rabbits, quad bikes in fact if it moves she'll work it on command).
The most intelligent & courageous dog I've ever owned, she'll corner/hold anything & call for back up from the other working dogs if she needs it but doesn't hesitate to put our whole pack in their place - real hard to take a photo of her, hence the lead, as she's always on the move during the day, at night I'm sure she only sleeps at most with 1 eye closed..


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

1- Shih Tzu
1- Chihuahua
3- Rat Terriers ( Weekends only (we baby sit them))
and 3- Rat-Shihtz (Shih Tzu and Rat Terrier)

I couldn't find a picture of Lucky the chihuahua.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Presently we are down to one pet. Have had both dogs and cats together for many yrs. Here is Skeeter. He's a lover not a fighter & he is partial to humans.

He's just a barn cat but due to circumstances beyond Skeeter's control, we've incurred about $1k in medical expenses over the yrs. After recouping from recent operation, he's dropped a few lbs and has WAY more energy than he did. Seems more like a young cat than his 8 yrs would indicate.

No fence, if that ever stopped a cat, but he never leaves the property. He enjoys keeping an eye on the feeders with visions of being a great hunter. We have a lone wild rabbit living here and stops by the feeder box a couple times a day to augment the clover diet. Skeeter has been informed he is not to mess with the rabbit so he doesn't pay it any attention.

Unfortunately Skeeter's buddy is no longer with us and Skeeter didn't know what to make of it when Roxie had to be put down due to health issues. Took some time for him to get over missing his buddy.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

MBTRAC said:


> We've lots of dogs on the farms, all earning their keep one way or another:-
> 
> - Blue Cattle dogs & Kelpie/Dingo X's reknowned for their skills, agility & courage for working the cattle & sheep, some paddock dogs for rounding up & a few far more skilled who can work the yards/loading as well ( all good working dogs, each worth at least 3 farmhands)
> - 4 trained security/guard dogs which are X Rhodesian Ridgeback/Rottweillers; around the house they'll stop &/or hold anyone on command & though trained to let anyone in, they won't allow you to exit......& when they're out in the trucks nothing but the driver is getting in the cab without a fight (gentlle giants which the family love but good to have watching your back & great backup in those "threatening" situations which occur from time to time)
> ...


Sounds like it might get noisy around there MB.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

farmertim said:


> Sounds like it might get noisy around there MB.


Only when I'm around - the dogs are pretty quiet & (unlike me) don't tend to make noise unless there's a good reason.- with me ,there's nothing quite like the magic of converting diesel (or petrol ,or 2 stroke for that matter) into noise.....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Rusty, I feel your pain. We lost both our Goldens years ago. Chester was 105 pounds and was such a lover. Which one was Amber?


Amber was the one on MY left,she never quit being a puppy,always wanted to play


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

*Whats your animals*

A way to show every body your animals I have seven goats three babys and four adults twenty chickens four horses tree dogs five rabbits and nine chicks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How's about some pictures Ironeye?


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is the thing im on my android phone and I dont know how to post picturs


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

When u bring up the blank screen you will see a little plus sign next to where it says send, or it will say advanced instead of the plus sign, either way hit it, then it will say add pictures from phone or take pictures with phone


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

When u hit reply, the blank screen comes up, I don't know if this makes any sense does it?


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok this is our rabbits


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Chief (8 yrs.) & Dottie (1 yr) at the farm today:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is me feeding my Old English Sheepdog and my daughters two Labradoodles grapes.... 
The brown one is a miniature and the black one is a standard.

The second photo is my Old English with an identity crisis!!!
She doesn't look too happy with her haircut ha ha,


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

This is our german short hair pointer her name is rossi we like to name our dogs by gun names


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

A few of my bulls, cow herd, and new born calf on my farm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

*one of our angora goats*

this is alfonzo


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

here is goochy poo and poochy goo!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks a lot like Kansas out that kitchen window there, NHboy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

NHboy said:


> oh what do you know your from Canada eh? and its special effects a green screen


I never imagined Texas looked like that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Squirrel boy? Who dat?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is "Blue",my buddy. 
Found her wandering in our yard,last year,hungry/half dead.
No one answered ads,so we kept her.

View attachment 20923


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

This is Josie, she don't like her picture taken, so she ain't happy with me right now!









Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe kapha is a white dog in a snow storm


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a stray who came along as a young male to be petted on our deck. As we were petting him he shot to the side and ran away with a chipmunk. We took him in and for years he followed us to the barn and met us when we drove in. We named him Sneakers.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

These are the babies.
The black one is "Baby Girl",she's 7yrs old,and the Tiger is Sweety Pie",she's 9 months old.They became best buds.(only names they would come to !) 

View attachment 24171


View attachment 24172


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ben70b said:


>


Kind laid back ain't she?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ike 5. This dog taught my daughter to 'fetch' a tennis ball. (23 years ago). 
Unfortunately, Ike5 liked to chase anything that moved. She 'caught' a truck.
RIP


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Most recent pic of the 'Matriarch' of the house. Not bad for an old woman.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

My morkey, Boomer. Totally worthless mutt, but much loved.


----------



## Trubble (Apr 13, 2015)

May I present to you...... a conversation, with Buster.

--------------------------------------------------------------

"Wha? Huh? No, why da $%@# would I wanna go outside? For what?










---------------------------------------------------------------

"Hrmph, toilet seat's a li'l chilly this mornin', huh? Pity."










---------------------------------------------------------------

"Hey, tell me again how cold that toilet seat was............ ya know, bein' that I gotta go crap in a snowbank, and all."










----------------------------------------------------------------

"Okay Tinkerbill, when you finally hit the bed about 3:30 in the morning, and you're all snug under your blankies............ and then you remember you forgot to take your pills, so you stagger back out into the kitchen to take 'em,........ bring some pants with you, jus' sayin'. Wouldn't want you out in -20° weather in your jammies, freezin' yer tookus off. Ya know, while I'm out there nekkid as a jaybird, peein' in a cross-breeze."










-----------------------------------------------------------------

"Chestnuts roasting..... in the evening sun..... Ahhhhhhhhhh!"










------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't get me wrong, he's the most lovable little snuggle-buddy I've ever been around, but sometimes the 'tood! Jeez! :lmao:

Can't resist his charms, though.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

*Makes me smile.*

Our Japanese Chin pup at 3.5 month.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

'Ike' escaped from the run yesterday. I went in and check the fences and found a soft spot. Put her back in and watched through a window.
Turns out that she was climbing the wire garden gate!
I had to put screen on the inside to keep her from climbing out!
I may take the screen away and make a movie of the little escape artist.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Found him wandering up, and down the sidewalk at Autozone a year ago.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the looks he's more than great full that person gave him a better life. :thumbsup:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is Molly. She is the one that gives me my morning smile every day. She sings out to me when she sees me, follows me around while I do my chores and is my best girl. She is the kindest, sweetest critter I have ever had the pleasure of knowing.
We lost poor old Molly this morning. Vet figured she was upwards of 40 years old. She had a hard old life, but I take comfort in knowing she had great care and a comfortable few years here once she was rescued and came to stay with us.
She will be missed.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

Here is Beauty and Festus our Dougies. Beauty will be two end of Oct. and Festus just turned one. As you see they both love the girls. When we got Festus he loved to sleep on my shoes or any of my close that was on the floor.. I've had ,( or rather been owned by) a lot of 4 legged Buddies.
Bill I had an old Jack that I saved from the killers, and he was the best darn alarm clock I ever had, and followed me every where I went on the place . Reading about Molly,brought back alot of memories.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Picture 107.jpg (453.7 KB)



R.I.P Rocky. 06/01/01 to 07/07/16 He passed away in his sleep last night at the the age of 15 years. He will be missed but Iam happy he is at peace.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You had a good run Walt. I'm sorry to hear about your loss though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> You had a good run Walt. I'm sorry to hear about your loss though.



Thankyou Chris. Hows Mr. Billy doing?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

He's still going strong. We've put in over $8,000 in chemo for him, but to us, he's a person, not a dog huh?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Molly .
Good that she had someone to care for her.
Sorry for the loss,Bill.
These are 3 of my new ferals,from Squeeky....I also have 5 more,from X'ing,the Siamese.
The white one is "Sandy",
The black/striped one is "Slipper",
and the yellow tiger is "Rusty",....and of course they're spoiled !

View attachment 28116


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

RIP Molly. <_______>
Pets sure can pull the heart strings.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

This little guy came in to our lives six years ago! He's not quite as cute as he once was, but still a funny little guy!








Bo


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

my two trouble makers........
Nana and Ozwald


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

I finally got Lupe to settle down for a picture.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My Grams had a chewa wa back in the early 1970s (how ever you spell that) and its name was Lupi. Great shot! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lap time at the cabin!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

My old mutt, bless him...full of love as you can see...ahem!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is Max and he never fails to make my day a little bit better, every day!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Here is my partner's hound...takes after the owner I'm afraid,mad as a box of frogs.....but lovely none the less...


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

R.i.p. Molly, so sad when we lose a real character.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

geoff l said:


> R.i.p. Molly, so sad when we lose a real character.


Yes, it was a hard loss. Max and Molly came to us together. Max took her passing pretty hard.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Old momma cat hanging out on







the dumpster when we came home tonight, lookin like and old buzzard roosting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are a couple of characters that have decided to keep me company while I do my daily chores. Dougal and Elvira, our barn cats. Elvira usually rides in the front of my jacket as I do my rounds. Every evening they come out of the barn and meet me in the driveway and lead me back to the barn, specifically, the food dish, and get a snack, a treat and a scratch before they go to bed.


----------



## BigR79 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just a few goats and my dog


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

This one was perched on a hedge post










Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## UriahHarding (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's a photo that will always put a smile on my face. I have a sugar glider named Robby. He’s very playful, usually glides towards me for a light head scratch. He loves to chill out in this critter nation cage I got him. He’s usually awake at night, which is why I kept his cage in the living room. Like me, he also loves fruit. Such an adorable pet to have.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Stinky is the name loving fat cat all 32 lbs of him. But hes lazy to.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Our other little brat Fester. I think he was trying to throw himself away.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,...I have 24(20 outdoor ,4 indoor) cats,and they all make me smile.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This squirrel lives in a tree in my back yard


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fair to middling on a Sunday.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

New kitten, and he does not do mornings. His name is p.i.t.a. because he really is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

My sidekick Bella... comes along for work and play...
Used to have a couple house bunny's.. I would put treats in the kong toy for the dog and the bunny would steal it... but then realized she couldnt get the treat out, so here she is pushing the kong back to the dog so that the dog will break up the treat and bits would fall out.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Seeing as how this is a tractor forum....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Digger the dog, insanely intelligent, Border Collie/****** cross. 









Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes and I'm sure she is eager to show you her moves.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The dog and I are taking the day off after loading two trailers of irrigation pipe yesterday. Mini Aussie, we keep her clipped.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

She looks beat too!


----------



## Willem Martins (Sep 19, 2018)

Now


When he was a pup


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well you want pictures of my animals lord help ya I can tell you now they are all spoiled rotten and my girl gets most anything she wants lol Emma my Borzoi is one of 2 that we have she's first dog I've love since I was a kid and that was a longggggg time ago so i'll start with her


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

OK now for some of the others a few of our chickens wife has almost 40


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

And some more a couple of our 5 horses, wifes borzoi lyra, and daughters standard poodle, 2 crazy dogs they are all a blast


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I got more just can't get to them right now lol


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well got a quick one of my boy Loki he's a full blood East German/Czech yeah he's a big boy goes about 80+ pounds and the biggest lug


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

our other GS she is also full blood a long-haired solid black, she is still younger here she is now about 65 pounds and will hit you like a big rock went all the way to Washington state to get this heathen dog her nickname is crack dog


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

All of the pics of you friends are great.
Here are a couple of mine.View media item 3207Daisy and Allie taking a snooze View media item 3197Viski when she 1st came wondering up to me in the garden. We live 4miles from anyone so she had a journey to find us.View media item 3201Wrex enjoying freedom from the jail.View media item 3199


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well cool I can see them now


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well here is our 2 big girls at the end of a good running day 1st wife and lyra 2nd me and Emma


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

"Old Guy" Chief:









And "Baby Girl" Dottie:


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

did I say I was proud of my big girls lol


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well here is Roxy a 4 year old great Dane. Clumsy and a tail that should be licensed. When she gets excited you have to wear a cup. And then there is the old man Chip. He is a 14 year old Golden Lab. The kids wanted to call him chocolate chip when we got him so we settled for just Chip. Dumb as a rock but loves to cuddle. All he wants is a comfy bed and lots of cuddles. He doesn't have much time left with us due to health reasons but still showing some spunk


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

The first dog is Snickers. This is right after his spring trimming. He was an incredible dog, no one was his master. If you rated he would be your friend, and a better friend there never was. I miss that fella every day.

The other picture is of our little Gal Hazel. 8 pounds soaking wet and she likes her comfort. Anything out of the dryer that is still warm is fair game.

Being empty nesters we likely let our dogs get away with to much......NAAAAA!


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

eddie0225 said:


> our other GS she is also full blood a long-haired solid black, she is still younger here she is now about 65 pounds and will hit you like a big rock went all the way to Washington state to get this heathen dog her nickname is crack dog
> View attachment 40831


Back in the day my wife and I had Shepherds. We loved them, they are really part of the family. We're running smaller dogs now as they take up less room on the bed; or that's the theory? That is a beautiful girl!


----------



## 5pntslw (Sep 20, 2018)

My two dogs and a couple pics of some of my goats


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> I cant have an after work coffee until Oscar(Monster) gets a good scratch....
> View attachment 41159


Lance, is Monster half as big as Monster appears? He looks like a monster cat, that clearly loves some attention.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

We haven't had a cat in a while. Once I am home on a regular basis I will rectify that. All of your cats seem to be doers, and I like that. I hate gophers. At my old place I used a water hose and a West Highland White Terrier on them. Seemed to work, but was labor intensive. Your method seems to work just fine. I like it.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Well,
It's not a pet but come Saturday if I saw this fellow from my stand it would sure put a smile on my face


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice buck! When I rolled up that whitetail pic I could hear rattling in the gun cabinet! I live in a whitetail free area,dammit all, the nearest one is probably 800 miles south.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lance Skene said:


> Really cute when he was 6 wks old....
> View attachment 41179


He does have some feet on him!! Reminds me of one of my barn cats, Dougal!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

These two characters keep the house in order.








And these two, well they they can only make me smile when I'm operating the fork and wheel barrow in the stalls!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Newest addition to the family.........Momma rescued from a farm that suffered a huge loss and could not afford to feed many of their horses and chickens....we named her Peanut Butter, Peanut for short. 4 months old


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

She's going to be a beauty. Nice age to start teaching and handling them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc, looks like someone needs to finish painting that wall!  Nice to see folks helping the needy pets!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nap time with his owl pillow.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Look at these two










Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Jascornt (May 4, 2019)

Here’s my Boys... Tommy is the older of the two and is twelve. While he still gets around pretty good all he ever really wants are his treats.. Marshall is about 15 months and true to form for Dalmatians he’s quite athletic and quite a handful!!! I don’t know why Marshall lays like that but he does all the time.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is Sonny and me both taking a nap. He loves me because I am warm... and maybe because I feed him.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fester said its nap time.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Fester looks a lot like my cat. I thought I was gonna loose Sonny a couple of weeks ago. He stopped eating and found the deepest darkest most remote corner in the house to hide in. It took me 3 hours to find him all curled up under my dresser behind all my wife's shoes. I could get one hand on him and when I petted him he would purr, but wouldn't come out. I pulled him out a couple of times and he just went back in. I "inherited" Sonny from my dad when dad went into the nursing home 2 years ago. Dad lives over 300 miles away. Sonny got sick the same day my Dad took a turn for the worse. My sister called me 2 days later to tell me about Dad so I didn't know until the call. My Dad passed away 2 days later. Sonny stayed under my dresser for another 3 days before he came out and ate a tiny amount of food. He went from 11.5 lb to 9.5 lb in a week, but he is doing better, seems a lot like his old self, even caught his first mouse this week. Him and my Dad getting sick on the same day 300 miles apart, psychic bond? paranormal event? coincidence? I'll never know, but it sure was weird.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

We don't realize what we have 'left behind' in our 'progress'.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Update since I started this thread.......

This is Billy and Brooklyn. They'll be a year old in January, and already, we're attached at the hip!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Technically not ‘my’ animal, but he’s been hanging around so long that we kind of see him as our own.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dottie < aka "BABY GIRL" at the cabin:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's some of the outdoor critters that keep me entertained!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like she already has dibs on the recliner.  Our kids have fee range of the facilities and that almost includes the fridge.



grnspot110 said:


> Dottie < aka "BABY GIRL" at the cabin:
> View attachment 51053


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Just got WREX from the shelter. He was a stray.
















Daisy and Allie waiting to go for a trip (Vet).








Viski is my sons dog, She just wandered up when I was working in the garden. We live in the boonies so she had a loooong walk or she was dropped off. She was only 6 months old when she found us.













This little one only visits in the summer but he shows how i feel without my coffee.








This little one is no longer with us but was a hell of a mouser.
R.I.P

Thats my brood.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Watching a little tv knowing it's Monday tomorrow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How can you not smile!
Emilou on the left, Max on the right!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

update we've lost a few and gained a few still love them all


----------

